# Missouri Spring Snow Goose Hunting



## GTHC (Apr 19, 2009)

Thinking about booking a Spring Snow Goose hunt in N/W Missouri.
I have never been out there but I see the season runs from late Feb. to late March. 
Any suggestions on Outfitters that you have used or heard of ? 
Also is it better in the begining of the season or the end?
Any tips would be appreciated.

Thanks, GTHC


----------



## duckcall (Sep 8, 2009)

I'll be going to south Dakota to spring snow goose hunt. From my experiance the first birds that come thru are mostly adults heading straight north. I like to wait for the second push of birds which useually is a lot of juvies. I'll be planning to take my trip mid to late march. So to answer your question I like being right in the middle of the migration.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## schutty09 (Oct 28, 2009)

I've been to Missouri the last 5 years, its a great time, with lots of birds. We go through Up North Outdoors. last year high field was 256. average is around 30.


----------



## Bill Collector Bob (Sep 9, 2007)

I used these guys in SD near Aberdeen amd they run a pretty good out fit.

My next trip will be to MO though, I like hunting new areas!
http://www.outdooradrenaline.com/










My buddy and I in SD- 45 birds in 2 days wind shifted 180 on us the second day so we only managed a few.

Good Luck and bring plenty of ammo!


----------



## GTHC (Apr 19, 2009)

schutty09 said:


> I've been to Missouri the last 5 years, its a great time, with lots of birds. We go through Up North Outdoors. last year high field was 256. average is around 30.


 
That's the same Outfitter we have been talking too. I have heard good things about them!
Thanks


----------



## Chewbacca (Apr 5, 2006)

I'll second their nomination for the Mound City area. Tracy is a very good guy and made sure that we had a good time when we were there. Guides were professional and the spreads/blinds were good.

One bit of advice: Pack for opposite extremes. The first year we went, it was sunny and in the 50's. Second year - windchills of 25 below on the first day, and then sunny and 45 two days later.

I think we were there during the first week of March both years.

Good luck!


----------



## fowlme (Jun 19, 2009)

Snow goose hunting is a blast, The last time out I used TopGun Guide service, I have no complaints, in the first 2 days we shot 76 birds, the 3rd day the weather turned and we left the field early due to the tornado watchs and warnings. we were hunting in Kansas. when I booked the hunt it was supposed to be in Mound city, Missouri the first week in march but it was froze up. I got a call from Matt (TopGun) that we needed to cancel our rooms in mound city and they found birds in Kansas. They did work to find us birds. If you use them be prepared to move.


----------



## mintgreenwalleyemachine (Jan 18, 2005)

My buddy mike guides in mound city and south dakota he is willing to move around and chase the birds! we are going with him in march. If you need info pm me. He is from michigan and has been guiding for snows for over ten years.


----------



## Super Yooper (Nov 11, 2009)

Sent you a PM with some info


----------



## BFG (Mar 4, 2005)

Going out there for the first time with Banded Gand'r Outfitters. Should be interesting as there are 30 of us from Ohio going out there to hunt. 

Missouri raised their snow goose permit to $40.00 this year. I have also been told that you need to be able to show proof of Hunter Safety Completion in order to be able to purchase a license. 


* Edit: I had the name of the outfitter incorrect. Name changed...

BFG


----------



## mintgreenwalleyemachine (Jan 18, 2005)

Here is a picture of a few snows we shot 2 years ago with Mike!


----------



## starky (Jun 19, 2006)

I'm going to Mo. for the 1st time this spring. I posted this in the recipe forum and haven't received a response.What do you gus do with your birds? I've heard that snows were not good to eat. Jerky,sausage, What do you do?


----------



## Super Yooper (Nov 11, 2009)

Snows are excellent table fair, in fact probably my favorite. They have gotten a bad rap, spend some time watching them, watch the flock dynamics, the habits, they are a really cool bird. My favorite recipe for snows is to grill them. Sometimes I'll marinade them and make kabobs or put a wrap of bacon and a dash of canadian steak seasoning. I think once you eat a few you will realize they are very good eating. Couple things to do when you are in the field to help keep the birds tasting as good as they can. First, don't make big piles of birds, they don't let the birds cool down as quickly as they would if they were by themselves. When you set a bird down somewhere set it belly up so if there is any bruising or ruptured veins and arteries they drain towards the back. Lastly, if its 50 degrees plus clean your birds when you break for lunch, don't leave them till the end of the day, it only takes a few minutes to clean 20 of them with a wing left on.

Missouri bumped its price for the conservation season from $6 to $40 dollars now. If you bought a fall license they will no longer cover you in the spring and you need the $40 dollar permit. Missouri is a real stickler for a hunter safety number, if you have the chance put a request in for it now with the state of MI to get a copy of yours if you don't have it. In Missouri they will actually want to see a copy of the number not just be told the number at least in my experience. If you don't have your hunter safety number I still believe you can buy an additional apprentice license and still be allowed to hunt. You can also buy permits online through the MDC (Missouri Department of Conservation)


----------



## duckcall (Sep 8, 2009)

starky said:


> I'm going to Mo. for the 1st time this spring. I posted this in the recipe forum and haven't received a response.What do you gus do with your birds? I've heard that snows were not good to eat. Jerky,sausage, What do you do?


when you clean them dont forget the legs, they are the best part IMO.


----------



## wavie (Feb 2, 2004)

starky said:


> I've heard that snows were not good to eat.


Dang, they are eating waist grain, maybe some winter wheat. Lived on them in college and like stated above, they are great table fare. Its all on how you prepare them.


----------



## MCMANN (Jan 13, 2010)

thanks for the kind words mike

for those of you that hunted with upnorth ive prolly guided you or you have seen me since i had worked for upnorth for the last 10 yrs

snowgoose hunting is a blast and something everyone should see 

McMann Outdoors


----------



## manitobawoj (Dec 12, 2009)

I heard you split from Tracy. There's nothing like spring snow hunting, it is a waterfowl show! I'm out there 60-70 days every spring.


----------



## MCMANN (Jan 13, 2010)

yes i LEFT (QUIT) upnorth outdoors last aug.. I left so i could finally start my own guide service 16 yrs of working for other people was enough so now im on my own..

YA there is nothing like hunting snowgeese thats for sure

mike


----------



## BFG (Mar 4, 2005)

Welcome to both of you...

In your estimation...what is the range of the typical bird when you call the shot? 

Reason I ask...I am contemplating which ammo to purchase...and have not yet done so..but was leaning towards BBB's.


----------



## GTHC (Apr 19, 2009)

MCMANN said:


> yes i LEFT (QUIT) upnorth outdoors last aug.. I left so i could finally start my own guide service 16 yrs of working for other people was enough so now im on my own..
> 
> YA there is nothing like hunting snowgeese thats for sure
> 
> mike


 
Mike we are still in the market for an outfitter, do you have a website?


----------



## MCMANN (Jan 13, 2010)

my website is being built right now you can pm and ill give you my number..

as far as shot calls id say any where between 10 yrds and 60 yrds i use 3in # 2 fast steel i would say just use what you noramlly useand what patterns the best out of your gun snows are a smaller bird and dont have any fat on in the spring so it dont take alot to bring them down


mike


----------



## Branta (Feb 6, 2002)

Thanks McMann

Just work through the PM process please 

(respect the guidelines and sponsors of the site)


----------



## MCMANN (Jan 13, 2010)

i am working through PMs not trying to step on anyones toes thats why i havnt posted my number


----------



## Branta (Feb 6, 2002)

Thanks

BFG- trip B's is overkill for decoying snows, but the ditch runners/ ground swatters love that load!
Agree with McMann 100% - 3" 2's is good medicine for perfing snows over dekes.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## sylvan19 (Sep 13, 2009)

Keep in mind its hunting, Me and a buddy drove out there 6 years ago spent 1.5 days on the road arrived in Mound City only to find out from our guide that all the water and fields where frozen from the bad weather that had rolled in and the birds where just passing through not decoying or working at all and thay had not shot a bird in 2 days. We checked into our room went to the local watering hole/restaurant and got the same story from a few more guys. 2 hours after arriving in Mound City we loaded the truck back up and headed back home to MI. My spring snowgoose hunt lasted 2 hours and I never unpacked my bags or loaded my gun. Thats hunting!!


----------



## corygnc (Jul 7, 2009)

agree


----------



## Super Yooper (Nov 11, 2009)

sylvan19 said:


> Keep in mind its hunting, Me and a buddy drove out there 6 years ago spent 1.5 days on the road arrived in Mound City only to find out from our guide that all the water and fields where frozen from the bad weather that had rolled in and the birds where just passing through not decoying or working at all and thay had not shot a bird in 2 days. We checked into our room went to the local watering hole/restaurant and got the same story from a few more guys. 2 hours after arriving in Mound City we loaded the truck back up and headed back home to MI. My spring snowgoose hunt lasted 2 hours and I never unpacked my bags or loaded my gun. Thats hunting!!


One thing that is great about spring light geese is that the conditions change hourly. I would think a reputable outfitter with a couple days to work with after a major weather event shouldn't have much of a problem getting back on birds. There were two or three days last spring in NW Missouri were I looked at the weather in the morning and saw moderate temps and mild north winds. Low and behold here come the migrators into a head wind, made for a great surprise. You never know what to expect in the spring.

Anyone that does make it to NW Missouri, I strongly suggest a trip through Squaw Creek National Wildlife Refuge. The sheer number of birds is amazing and just about any species you can think about all completely plumed out. I try and make it to the refuge daily to check light goose numbers and just to take pictures and see all the birds for the month or so I'm in NW Missouri every spring.


----------



## MCMANN (Jan 13, 2010)

for your outfitter not to call you is very wrong ID be the first one to give my guys a call 

so many bad guides out there that gives good guides like myself a bad name

sorry for the wasted trip out there

mike


----------



## mad4mallards (Dec 31, 2009)

how is the hunting in north and south dakota compared to MO. I was looking at going the first week of April?


----------



## MCMANN (Jan 13, 2010)

the key in SD or ND is stay mobile the birds in the past years have seem to blow right through the dakotas im talking the huge numbers after the big push of birds youll have to put on lots of miles to find birds but once you find some it can be really really a fun hunt


well hunting in either areas can be great the reason people head to mound city is because the birds tend to stay there in big numbers the longest and the birds are on one body of water(squaw creek) where in the dakotas the birds are scatterd every where ive had great hunts in all 3 places having to pick 1 spot i would have to say mound city 1} alot closer drive 2) IMO alot easier area to hunt 
hope this helpd 
mike


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

MCMANN said:


> the key in SD or ND is stay mobile the birds in the past years have seem to blow right through the dakotas im talking the huge numbers after the big push of birds youll have to put on lots of miles to find birds but once you find some it can be really really a fun hunt
> 
> 
> well hunting in either areas can be great the reason people head to mound city is because the birds tend to stay there in big numbers the longest and the birds are on one body of water(squaw creek) where in the dakotas the birds are scatterd every where ive had great hunts in all 3 places having to pick 1 spot i would have to say mound city 1} alot closer drive 2) IMO alot easier area to hunt
> ...


exactly how everyone i know explains it as well. get up to a month around squaw creek or u can get 2-7 days somewhere else...so timing a trip can be next to impossible. As he pointed out, they can basically skip right over sd/nd on the way up.


----------



## sylvan19 (Sep 13, 2009)

MCMANN said:


> for your outfitter not to call you is very wrong ID be the first one to give my guys a call
> 
> so many bad guides out there that gives good guides like myself a bad name
> 
> ...


The guide service we went to hunt with has been mentioned in this thread a couple of times already  Back then they where not as big as they are now. Im not complaining, like I said thats hunting you never know what the weather is going to do. Thats the chance you take when you go on a road trip. How many times have you heard someone say "you should have been here yesterday". 
Mike, I would like to try it again. I just have not had the time to get out there. Give me some of your information and maybe next spring I can get a few guys and make it happen. Good luck with your guide service


----------



## BFG (Mar 4, 2005)

Perfect case in point...

Last year a good friend went out near Squaw the last week of February and they shot 18 birds in three days. They had a blizzard roar through with temps in the teens during the day and below zero at night. 12" of snow in the fields...yeah...it sucked..

A week later...another group from Ohio goes out to the same area and absolutely smashes them in 50 degree weather....

I know we are taking a big risk...and I hope the weather plays nice.


----------



## MCMANN (Jan 13, 2010)

all i can say is book a hunt and go march 11 this past spring it was 8 degrees out when we got to the field that morning by 10 we had 1 bird between 10 and 3 pm my 6 hunters killed 144 birds after 3pm we didnt kill any my saying is stick and stay make them pay have to be in the field to kill birds and some days you killem and some days you dont 
i tell my guys come out with a open mind and come to have fun and youll have a blast if you want to have a semi truck full of birds youll prolly not have a good time ..its still hunting 


mike


----------



## manitobawoj (Dec 12, 2009)

Shiawassee_Kid said:


> exactly how everyone i know explains it as well. get up to a month around squaw creek or u can get 2-7 days somewhere else...so timing a trip can be next to impossible. As he pointed out, they can basically skip right over sd/nd on the way up.


There are dates and places you can go which will have birds. The question you have to ask yourself is, are you looking for a chance at seeing the great spectacle of the main migration, or do you want to hunt snow geese? There are two different types of spring snow goose hunting.


----------



## ganzzer60 (Nov 1, 2004)

Hey Mike, thanks for all the first hand info. I have wanted to take a trip out and try this type of bird hunting for a while. Please send a PM with availabe dates or contact info. so I can plan. Thanks


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

manitobawoj said:


> There are dates and places you can go which will have birds. The question you have to ask yourself is, are you looking for a chance at seeing the great spectacle of the main migration, or do you want to hunt snow geese? There are two different types of spring snow goose hunting.


ya i can understand that for sure.


----------



## MCMANN (Jan 13, 2010)

ive been in mound city late april before and seen a couple thou snows on the refuge .a couple of buddys in Nd had a great hunt in late april

still birds around but after the big push goes through its hard to find birds and that means many many miles on the old truck but you can have great hunts also 

mike


----------



## GTHC (Apr 19, 2009)

GTHC said:


> Thinking about booking a Spring Snow Goose hunt in N/W Missouri.
> I have never been out there but I see the season runs from late Feb. to late March.
> Any suggestions on Outfitters that you have used or heard of ?
> Also is it better in the begining of the season or the end?
> ...


 
Thanks for all the input guides, & guys it is much appreciated.


----------



## MCMANN (Jan 13, 2010)

who did you end up booking with

mike


----------



## GTHC (Apr 19, 2009)

A couple guys in our party have been on Snow Goose trips in the past and they have been talking with outfitters that they have used, or have been refered too. So as of now it's still undecided.
I appreciate your time and input Mike, Ill let you know what the group decides.
Thanks again,
Mario.......


----------



## MCMANN (Jan 13, 2010)

mario

good talking with you and best of luck this spring


mike


----------



## MCMANN (Jan 13, 2010)

thanks to everyone that has PMed me and called it was nice to have talked with you all

good luck to everyone this spring


mike


----------



## manitobawoj (Dec 12, 2009)

I want to go to MO but am having a hard time finding a guide that doesn't stuff the field with as many guys as he can. Who out there likes to hunt with 6 or more guys in the field? One guide even told me there might be up to 12:yikes: I hunt with guides down there because I don't want to waist my time scouting as I am only going down for 3 days at a time. SD or ND no prob to do it on my own or go with a friend/guide in SD that calls me when they are light on clients, but that is not often. 
I get to hunt up here a little in the spring, the other days I can't cary a gun because I'm guiding.
Can any one help me out with a small party guide opperation, hell I'd even pay for decoy and field rental if I got to see it the night before!


----------



## Super Yooper (Nov 11, 2009)

manitobawoj said:


> I want to go to MO but am having a hard time finding a guide that doesn't stuff the field with as many guys as he can. Who out there likes to hunt with 6 or more guys in the field? One guide even told me there might be up to 12:yikes: I hunt with guides down there because I don't want to waist my time scouting as I am only going down for 3 days at a time. SD or ND no prob to do it on my own or go with a friend/guide in SD that calls me when they are light on clients, but that is not often.
> I get to hunt up here a little in the spring, the other days I can't cary a gun because I'm guiding.
> Can any one help me out with a small party guide opperation, hell I'd even pay for decoy and field rental if I got to see it the night before!


I draw the line at 6 guys maximum. A lot of other outfitters think I'm crazy turning down larger parties but with more then 6 comes a lot of hassles and I think the hunt losses some of its more enjoyable aspects. I sent you a PM with my information.


----------



## manitobawoj (Dec 12, 2009)

Thanks for the pm's and I'll be watching the weather and bird #'s.


----------



## thetrueflatsman (Aug 5, 2009)

If your at all intrested in hunting South Dakota, do yourself a favor and get in contact with Dan from Goosehogoutdoors.com I have hunted with him for the past couple of years and I have never been disapointed. All his hunts are done over decoys and out of ground blinds.... no pass shooting or ditch crawling.

He is a great guide and a super person.... he will stand on his head to put you on the birds. Give him a call.

Good luck.


----------



## MCMANN (Jan 13, 2010)

ill second dan 

dan is a great guy and does great guided hunts

mike


----------



## manitobawoj (Dec 12, 2009)

Dan is a funny guy!


----------

